# New CDs



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I have asked this before - somewhere - but have had no answer. Perhaps someone here knows. Is there a national music source that sells new CDs of many publishers? Every place I find is buying and selling used. I do not want used CDs. I want new. Forgive me but that is how I feel about it. There used to be such companies but I cannot find any now.

Thanks to anyone who knows where I can find a new CD whenever I want one. It used to be Barnes & Noble was a good source but they've pretty much quit selling classical music as they've quit selling "real books".


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

http://amazon.com


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

ArchivMusic has a large selection.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you. I'll search them out.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Presto Classical is a great online store.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Presto Classical is a great online store.
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/


Thank you. I did find what I wanted at ArchivMusic but they have a "dozen" of them. I'll have to find out what the differences are. Meanwhile I shall check Presto Classical. Always good to have several references.

What I am looking for is a CD of Die Fledermaus. I know the conductor (one at least) is Clemens Krauss.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There is one available w/ Krauss and the Vienna Philharmonic. A very old recording. I don't know the music of Strauss, but there are a lot of recordings to choose from.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

starthrower said:


> There is one available w/ Krauss and the Vienna Philharmonic. A very old recording. I don't know the music of Strauss, but there are a lot of recordings to choose from.


Yes, Clemens Krauss is the one I started out looking for. Then, I saw all those others and suddenly didn't know what was what. The Krauss one was done in the 1950s. I forget the exact year but do remember that much. Thank you.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Presto Classical is a great online store.
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/


*Presto* looks interesting thank you *Starthrower*! :kiss:

@ *Hazel*

I know you said you don't want to buy used CDs. I do not like buying used CDs either but sometimes I have no choice. You can get CDs in great condition at a good price, I particularly like buying from charities or people who give a proportion of the sell price to charity.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've bought plenty of used CDs from Amazon vendors. It's a good way of picking up out of print recordings.

Re: Presto Classical I've ordered from them a few times and I'm completely satisfied. If you get on their 
mailing list you'll find out about their sale prices, and specials. They have a lot of good search tools and
music samples of recordings. Their shp charges to the US are very reasonable.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For those interested in only new CM CDs, the retailer "Import CDs" in California is often seen at Amazon Marketplace. They sell at discount, often heavily-discounted, and their CDs are always new. I've dealt with them for several years and have given them a 5 star rating on every order.


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

I am buying most of the time at Quobuz.com a french download site. Very good, all the music is available in Flac format at least at CD quality. They have also masters at 24 bits up to 192KHZ, much better than SACD or DVD!!!
Listen to :







At real 24 bits 96KHZ not the lies on the cover.... You will be blown away...:trp:


----------

